# cynogen mod please help



## luke861289 (Jul 8, 2011)

Can someone please tell me if I'm ready I sbd back to 2.3.340 and I'm ready for cynogen I believe I'm on 2.6.329 kernel,,I've downloaded the cynogen newest nightly,,and the camera and camcorder and torch fix zip,,and the gapps. Fix zip now I believe I'm ready I don't need to be on the 602 kernel do I,,,and also I know after u install cynogen your not suposto use Droid x or Droid 2 bootstrapper so do I just use it once to get into recovery the first time to install someone help I think I'm ready but want to be sure I'm on 2.3.340 with 2.6.329 kernel on android 2.2.1 and build number vzw please help I'm I ready since I've downloaded everything that's needed is everything the way it should be


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well that all depends on which cm you wanna run. The froyo version or the gb version.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Moved thread, please keep the developer forum for releases & such.


----------



## luke861289 (Jul 8, 2011)

froyo version


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

For the froyo version, all you need is to be rooted on froyo and boot into clockwork (with bootstrap), wipe dalvik, wipe cache and install cm7 newest nightly. Then flash gapps. Lastly, flash the all in one fix and reboot. All should be golden from there.


----------



## luke861289 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok I'm on froyo I believe I'm android 2.2.1 system version 2.3.340 and kernel 2.6.329 and build number vzw does that sound froyo to you,,I just had to sbf recently from darkslide x but I'm good now correct


----------



## luke861289 (Jul 8, 2011)

And I don't need to worry about bootstrapper causing me any problems do I I don't know what ivwas reading but it was about cm7 on the Droid x andcwas saying do not use Droid x or 2 boot strapper or you'd have to sbf


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

You use Droid2bootstrap to get into recovery from Froyo for the initial flash of CM7. After loading CM7 you will be using Rom Manager as the boostrapper can cause issues. Hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## luke861289 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes it does soon as I'm done doing the initial install I'm deleting my bootstrapper apps just to be safe thanks a million


----------

